# Fictional books set in prehistoric settings



## Swordfry (Jun 26, 2015)

My world I am creating is kind of what I am calling an "extended stone age." There is very little accessible metals in this world,  and many cultures, custums, technology is reminiscent of what one would expect to find in the stone age. I only call it an extended "stone" age because that is what, in Earth terms, it most closely resembles.

What are some good fictional books set in the stone age, prehistoric times, or even in the bronze age? Are there any? I could use some good inspiration for further developing this world.


----------



## X Equestris (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm not sure about many books, but there are some movies that might fit.

This TV Tropes index might be a place to start:

Stone Punk - TV Tropes


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 26, 2015)

The only books set in the stone age that I recall having read and enjoyed was *Clan of the Cave Bear*. it had sequels, and I started to read the second and quit about 1/4 of the way in. 

I would imagine nonfiction books on the topic would be useful for inspiration and world building, from how they made weapons and tools, to the plants and animals they shared the environment with.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 26, 2015)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_of_Eden


----------



## Sonichen (Jul 24, 2015)

I loved Clan of the Cave Bear.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Jul 24, 2015)

My father loves this series: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_North_Americans And if you want to go _way_ back, A Bone From a Dry Sea takes place before humans as we know them even evolved!

P.S. Hey, check what I just found! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Novels_set_in_prehistory Lots of promising stuff here.


----------



## Kazzan (Jul 27, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_Brother

You could check out wolfbrother by Michelle Paver. It's straight up fantasy but set in a prehistoric setting. I read them when I was younger, and they're a fairly alright read.


----------



## Magicat (Aug 9, 2015)

I read all the Clan of the Cave Bear books, including the notes in which the author described the background research. This included contacting, and even in some cases visiting, academic researchers some of whom allowed her access to their sites. The only caveat is that the first book was written in 1980 and what was then accepted theory may well have been overtaken by further finds/academic work.
Swordfry's original post mentioned the bronze age. When I was at university studying ancient Greek history, we were recommended to read books by Mary Renault. The tutor said she had done her research and could not be faulted on her facts. The most famous bronze age one is The King Must Die and The Bull from the Sea, a pair of books about the Athenian hero Theseus. But they're even older than the Clan of the Cave Bear, 1958 and 1962 respectively, so the above caveat applies, although they are a great read.


----------

